# DIRECTV HD DVR Pro Discussion Thread



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

We've seen the hints, we've been to CES, the pictures are out, and now the unit is official--The _DBSTalk First Look_ has been published. Lets talk about the DIRECTV HD DVR Pro!

(Yup, I'm excited!) 

Warning: when you get your first Pro, the left and right wings are identical. Take care you don't confuse which is which. :lol:

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## enodog (Mar 6, 2008)

I received the new HR21Pro-200. Impressive build quality. I am wondering if anyone knows where I would go to get documentationon the RS232 protocol for this box. It was touted as having this capability but to have no RS232 protocol information is pathetic. I called Directv and they are clueless, Samsung wants me to talk to Directv. How is this a box geared to a pro install crowd??? I have some serial protocol data for past Directv boxes using USB to serial port adapters, but I was really wanting to see a robust and supported RS232 command protocol. Any ideas from anyone would be most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

enodog said:


> I received the new HR21Pro-200. Impressive build quality. I am wondering if anyone knows where I would go to get documentationon the RS232 protocol for this box. It was touted as having this capability but to have no RS232 protocol information is pathetic. I called Directv and they are clueless, Samsung wants me to talk to Directv. How is this a box geared to a pro install crowd??? I have some serial protocol data for past Directv boxes using USB to serial port adapters, but I was really wanting to see a robust and supported RS232 command protocol. Any ideas from anyone would be most welcome.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!

The Pro uses the exact same RS232 commands as all the other HR2x family.

The most updated documentation I've seen is *installers documentation* for DIRECTV receivers.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Pics please!


----------



## mikela (Jan 8, 2008)

Does this unti have an IR port?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikela said:


> Does this unti have an IR port?


Yes


----------



## Gopromote1 (Nov 23, 2006)

On the Back of the HR21 pro is a HDMI slot called HDMI opical out please advise what it's used for????


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw this DVR at CES. Apparently there are companies that make extender kits to allow you to run HDMI over optical, increasing distance and making the cable size smaller.

I seem to recall this company being mentioned:

http://www.owlink.com/

as a manufacturer of such an extender.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not certain ,but I think they have optical hdmi cables used for extra long runs?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> mikela said:
> 
> 
> > Does this unti have an IR port?
> ...


I'd still like to see pictures and real documentation on this point. Back when this issue first came up a month or so ago, I had a series of PMs with one of the mods on this and we discovered the preliminary info was totally confusing. It said the 3.5mm IR port was an output, not an input, and used a non standard pin configuration. The preliminary info said it was using Xantech wiring codes but the plug they described was unlike any Xantech one we were familiar with. We both let it die because it didn't make any sense and could well be standard preliminary info mis-information.

I just checked. The owner's manual for the HR21 Pro isn't up on DirecTV's website yet. No surprise there. I would be surprised if it was.

enodog, can you do me a favor? Can you please take a new back panel picture of the HR21 Pro? The one in the preliminary information is absolutely wrong, showing no IR port at all. And can you please look in your owner's manual and see what it says about this port? I know I would, and I bet others would, too, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Merged the threads about the HR21-Pro into this discussion thread.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom, you have done an excellent job here, as usual.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mridan said:


> I'm not certain ,but I think they have optical hdmi cables used for extra long runs?


Yes, up to about 1,200'. 

I had a test kit at 50' that worked great.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Gopromote1 said:


> On the Back of the HR21 pro is a HDMI slot called HDMI opical out please advise what it's used for????


There is a device that is being released, that will allow you to do HDMI connections over an OPTICAL fiber connection... IIRC up to 1,000ft away


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> I'd still like to see pictures and real documentation on this point. Back when this issue first came up a month or so ago, I had a series of PMs with one of the mods on this and we discovered the preliminary info was totally confusing. It said the 3.5mm IR port was an output, not an input, and used a non standard pin configuration. The preliminary info said it was using Xantech wiring codes but the plug they described was unlike any Xantech one we were familiar with. We both let it die because it didn't make any sense and could well be standard preliminary info mis-information.
> 
> I just checked. The owner's manual for the HR21 Pro isn't up on DirecTV's website yet. No surprise there. I would be surprised if it was.
> 
> enodog, can you do me a favor? Can you please take a new back panel picture of the HR21 Pro? The one in the preliminary information is absolutely wrong, showing no IR port at all. And can you please look in your owner's manual and see what it says about this port? I know I would, and I bet others would, too, greatly appreciate it.


The first look is now available to the public, with hopefully all the pictures you want. Since I have had a HR21P for a little while now, i was pretty confident in my YES answer above.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Earl, you're right. Tom's description and the pictures help a lot. Thanks, Tom. That's really good work.

Just to make sure I understand things completely:

1) To eliminate an LED flasher stuck on the front panel, you could plug the output of a Xantech connecting block straight into the HR21, correct? You'd have to wire a special cable as the tip is data in a Xantech emitter, but if you did this, it would work, right?

2) If I had an external IR receiver that operated off of 5VDC, that could be used here, too, right? Do I read Tom's description correctly in it saying that the IR input will also drive a IR receiver?

3) Is the 5VDC on the tip constant or turned on and off with the unit? In other words, could I use the 5VDC as a DC trigger to flip relays and do all sorts of fun stuff?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Built in wireless would have been nice. But none the less, Daddy likey.


Thanks Tom.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome job on the first look Tom!! That is one pretty piece of equipment!!


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Does this mean it's available NOW? Noticed that someone else (other than a mod) has one. This one does have the "GOTS TO HAVE IT" factor, IMHO.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Absolutely excellent article, the geek in me is drooling in anticipation of getting one of these units.

It was also interesting to see that the unit uses HDMI 1.2 instead of the usual HDMI 1.1 that the DIRECTV HD receivers are currently using.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Does this mean it's available NOW? Noticed that someone else (other than a mod) has one. This one does have the "GOTS TO HAVE IT" factor, IMHO.


This is the first one i can actually say, damn its nice but I really don't have a use for it. Nice job guys. Excellent First look


----------



## mikela (Jan 8, 2008)

Great job Tom,

But if I understand correctly, the DLI dongle kit connected to the display uses one fiber wire to the HR21P and the signal includes IR? Am I correct?
Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Does this mean it's available NOW? Noticed that someone else (other than a mod) has one. This one does have the "GOTS TO HAVE IT" factor, IMHO.


Yes it is availalbe through third party retailers.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice piece of equipment.

I see it available online in limited quantities at one retailer for $599. 

The OWLink is listed at the same place for $499 separately, but only $299 if purchased at the same time as the HR21pro.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

One point of clarification, is the unit outputting HDMI 1.2 or 1.2a ?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Tom great review. I have been thinking about adding a flat panel in the master bath, connected to the receiver in the master bedroom.

I guess DirecTV will not provide this one directly? The $599 is a lease upgrade fee I suppose?

The longest HDMI run I have so far is about 65' with adaptors and wall plates in between, picture and sound looks good but it is for a 20" LCD flat panel in my kitchen, supported by one of my HR21's in the family room.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ratara said:


> One point of clarification, is the unit outputting HDMI 1.2 or 1.2a ?


We were told when we asked.... 1.2


----------



## mikela (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is that posting for $299?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikela said:


> Where is that posting for $299?


I believe that was $299 for the optical HDMI pieces.

The HR21P is $599


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I believe that was $299 for the optical HDMI pieces.
> 
> The HR21P is $599


Right, the price I saw for the HR21pro was 599 - no discount.

The OWLink was listed at 499, but you got a $200 discount if you purchased it with the HR21pro.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We were told when we asked.... 1.2


Thank you for the clarification.

So is it safe to assume that the HDMI will not work with HDMI 1.0 or HDMI 1.1 HDTV's?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ratara said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> So is it safe to assume that the HDMI will not work with HDMI 1.0 or HDMI 1.1 HDTV's?


1.2 is completely backward compatible with HDMI 1.0 and 1.1 TV's.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

BTW Earl, why am I a "godfather"? How can I change that?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> BTW Earl, why am I a "godfather"? How can I change that?


Only DBSTalk Club Members can change their user title


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> The $599 is a lease upgrade fee I suppose?


this unit is not leased... it is owned...


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Will the backlit remote work with other receivers? I wouldn't mind getting the remote for my HR20-100 if it does.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1.2 is completely backward compatible with HDMI 1.0 and 1.1 TV's.


Again, thank you for the clarification.

Guess I need to do some reading.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdmi


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ratara said:


> One point of clarification, is the unit outputting HDMI 1.2 or 1.2a ?


1.2.

Understand that the difference between 1.1 and 1.2 is the addition of SACD audio and some handshaking features when used with computers and computer monitors.

1.2a represents an effort to provide unified remote control over HDMI.

In the net, HDMI 1.2 doesn't add anything useful to the HDMI 1.1 mix unless they're planning on doing some high definition audio services.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> BTW Earl, why am I a "godfather"? How can I change that?


And you are a godfather, because of the number of posts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Araxen said:


> Will the backlit remote work with other receivers? I wouldn't mind getting the remote for my HR20-100 if it does.


Yes... the RC64 backlit remote will work with any of DirecTV's receivers.


----------



## mikela (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes but where? Can you post a link to an online retailer who sells the combo?
Thanks


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice job Tom! 

Someday when I hit the Powerball and build that dedicated theater in my house (trust me, I have big dreams! :lol, I'm gonna need one of these.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

say-what said:


> Right, the price I saw for the HR21pro was 599 - no discount.
> 
> The OWLink was listed at 499, but you got a $200 discount if you purchased it with the HR21pro.


You know, keep this in perspective. I paid about $799 in 1997 (!!!!) for a dual-receiver/18" round dish RCA combo. And I had to install it myself.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mikela said:


> Great job Tom,
> 
> But if I understand correctly, the DLI dongle kit connected to the display uses one fiber wire to the HR21P and the signal includes IR? Am I correct?
> Thanks





mikela said:


> Yes but where? Can you post a link to an online retailer who sells the combo?
> Thanks


Yes, the single fibre does bi-directional communications to the Pro (very well in my tests) which includes all the HDMI/HDCP handshaking and the IR sensor back right into the Pro. The OWLink technology is way cool and DIRECTV/OWLink/Samsung did an excellent job of integration. Not a glomb or kludge, it feels just like the OWLink and the Pro were planned exactly that way.

The online retailer is Value Electronics. You should be able to find them fairly easily online. (merge the words together...)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting, that optical HDMI is very cool.

I kinda wish there was a way to do it over ethernet though (I know it is possible to send HDMI over ethernet as there are some professional solutions, but they are expensive). It would be a lot easier for many situations if you could send it over ethernet considering a lot of places already have ethernet run, plus the cost of wire is much much less.

O well though, very cool they included anything like this at all!


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

saw 2 on the bay yesterday for 499 I thought they were fakes


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jacmyoung said:


> Tom great review. I have been thinking about adding a flat panel in the master bath, connected to the receiver in the master bedroom.


Remember that only one of the HDMI ports is available at a time. This is my one beef with Tibber's report.

I would be interested in how much the tested configuration would cost a mere mortal. With optical cabling you typically can't roll your own cable and I can see the cable costing upwards of $1/foot for a grand total of $350-$400 over and above the cost of the receiver should you have a burning desire to go the optical route.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Remember that only one of the HDMI ports is available at a time. This is my one beef with Tibber's report.
> 
> I would be interested in how much the tested configuration would cost a mere mortal. With optical cabling you typically can't roll your own cable and I can see the cable costing upwards of $1/foot for a grand total of $350-$400 over and above the cost of the receiver should you have a burning desire to go the optical route.


To clarify, is your beef with my report or with the specifications of the Pro? 

Yes, a fibre run today would be as much or more expensive than the unit itself. The MSRP on the fibre kit (without fibre) was about $269 and the fibre can easily run up to $500 or more for a 500' run.

One other thing to consider: if you built the same thing with a regular HR2x by buying a larger hard drive and the full OWLink kit, you'd still spend more than the Pro. (And be leasing the HR2x.) So if you're going fibre, this is the least expensive and best integrated solution. 

The OWLink technology is so new the prices haven't started to fall yet. My expectation is that as this technology catches on and competitors enter the market, prices will drop just like all new technologies typically do.

I'm eagerly hoping for the roll your own fibre kit, I already have 500' of dual fibres running all over. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I think for the most part the optical option may not be needed since you can easily run a normal HDMI cable up to 100' or more with equilizer.

But if one can own this sucker for $599, then it is not that more expensive than leasing a standard HDDVR for $99. I only wish they had slapped a 1TB drive in there for $699.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

harsh said:


> Remember that only one of the HDMI ports is available at a time. This is my one beef with Tibber's report.
> 
> I would be interested in how much the tested configuration would cost a mere mortal. With optical cabling you typically can't roll your own cable and I can see the cable costing upwards of $1/foot for a grand total of $350-$400 over and above the cost of the receiver should you have a burning desire to go the optical route.


I am sure there is a way to split one active HDMI even optical.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> I think for the most part the optical option may not be needed since you can easily run a normal HDMI cable up to 100' or more with equilizer.
> 
> But if one can own this sucker for $599, then it is not that more expensive than leasing a standard HDDVR for $99. I only wish they had slapped a 1TB drive in there for $699.


Think about it in a bar/restaurante., or large installation.

20 HR21Pros... to 20 different HDTV's all over the building.

It is a LOT easier to run 20 fiber cables, in the proper pipe's... then 20 HDMI cables.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Any new building could easily drop in very long HDMI cables, what a pain, but probably just as inexpensive as fibre.

Any rework though, that is contracted, fibre will almost always be less expensive. And is so invisible for many uses. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As a note... just to make sure we cover this topic.

The HR21P-200 and the HR21-200 run the EXACT same software.
So any software updates for the HR21-200 will also apply for the HR21P-200


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome review Tom, thank you. 

Was curious if you tested the unit with the AM21 OTA add on? 

Was there any lag in remote/unit response using the Owl unit or did the unit respond every time instantly as if the DVR was in the room?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Surveyor40 said:


> Awesome review Tom, thank you.
> 
> Was curious if you tested the unit with the AM21 OTA add on?
> 
> Was there any lag in remote/unit response using the Owl unit or did the unit respond every time instantly as if the DVR was in the room?


AM21 Add-On is not available yet.
However, since it runs the same software as the HR21-200 and the HR21-200 will work with the AM21...
There is no reason to believe that it will not work.

We have also already confirmed, there will *NOT* be a 1U RACK version of the AM21.
Anyone going that route will have to use a shelf or a custom rack option


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> this unit is not leased... it is owned...


Since it is owned (not that I really care, but there are always a few howls from the peanut gallery about how you can't open the leased units) , how hard does it look to be able to swap out the 500 with a 1TB drive?

As for Tom's request for how we would use it, I can imagine a rack with 3 of these bad boys feeding my Neothings 8x4 Matrix feeding the L/R, Media Room, MBR and a Distribution amp feeding my daughter's room and her playroom.

All of these would be controlled by URC remotes in RF mode controlling an MSC-400 with RS-232 control of the HR21p's. (Although, if the IR IN port works well, that might be easier.)

Then I can also imagine a day when they are all controlled via a Crestron TP, but not until I have the time to upgrade my programming skills.:eek2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I could also see a rack of these feeding an OWLink matrix switch that also feed a slew of TVs... (I dream big...) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

Ratara said:


> One point of clarification, is the unit outputting HDMI 1.2 or 1.2a ?


What's the difference? 1.2 or 1.2a in case of D* does not give anything more than 1.1.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CKNAV said:


> What's the difference? 1.2 or 1.2a in case of D* does not give anything more than 1.1.


Few posts up:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1487757&postcount=38

Can't see DirecTV using any of the additional features gained by 1.2


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom very well done a really great review thanks


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Good lord, that's a gorgeous box! 

Thanks for the excellent review Tom!

I may have to snag me one of these once they become available. :grin:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pinion413 said:


> I may have to snag me one of these once they become available. :grin:


They are available now through third party vendors


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are available now through third party vendors


Yeah, just saw your post from earlier. :grin:

Thanks Earl!


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent job Tom on the first look and all documentation you have provided for us.

Tom or Earl, has there been any sign of an expanded RS232 control protocol set to coincide with the release of the HR21P? The discussions come up here from time to time - just hoping that D* has been watching and is about to surprise those of us who would really appreciate it with some of the cool new commands we've mentioned (polling for guide data, current program info, playlist info, even the current playtime of the current program would be cool).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CrestronPro said:


> Excellent job Tom on the first look and all documentation you have provided for us.
> 
> Tom or Earl, has there been any sign of an expanded RS232 control protocol set to coincide with the release of the HR21P? The discussions come up here from time to time - just hoping that D* has been watching and is about to surprise those of us who would really appreciate it with some of the cool new commands we've mentioned (polling for guide data, current program info, playlist info, even the current playtime of the current program would be cool).


Since it runs the identical software build as the HR21-200
It doesn't have anything more then it does.

Is there a "Standard" for some of these enhanced RS-232 commands?

I would make the recomendation that you could create a new thread to discuss some new enhanced options for the DirecTV boxes.


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Since it runs the identical software build as the HR21-200
> It doesn't have anything more then it does.


Makes sense. Actually, I was hoping for the backwards compatibility, and that they might have something coming up to simply coincide with the release of the HR21P, not necesarily be exclusive to it.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Is there a "Standard" for some of these enhanced RS-232 commands?


Unfortinately there isn't really a standard. That said, there are a number of other media devices (video servers, audio servers, xm tuners, etc) that have the ability to be queried for information similar to what would make sense for the D* tuners.



Earl Bonovich said:


> I would make the recomendation that you could create a new thread to discuss some new enhanced options for the DirecTV boxes.


Good idea. I'll put together a few of my suggestions and start a thread when I get home tonight.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Think about it in a bar/restaurante., or large installation.
> 
> 20 HR21Pros... to 20 different HDTV's all over the building.
> 
> It is a LOT easier to run 20 fiber cables, in the proper pipe's... then 20 HDMI cables.


While it is a fantastic scenario to envision, I doubt the Pro is made for such environment because it will be much more cost effective to use MRV with minimal-size client end decoders for such setting.


----------



## depthfull (Mar 6, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Few posts up:
> 
> Can't see DirecTV using any of the additional features gained by 1.2


1.2 hdmi does not matter, they need hdmi 1.3b without that DirecTV does not have FULL HD (if you want to know why - do research)

no wireless for our routers, another omission .......

also we need full resolutions on our source material and full bit rates....

untill all of that is rectified in a future model (hopefully HR22 PRO)

then the 599.00 is not worth a machine, glaringly lacking features that would actually make it a PRO machine, untill then it is simply a consumer machine with a bit better build quality.....


----------



## depthfull (Mar 6, 2008)

How about a sticky in the general DirecTV forum listing all the manufacture codes ?


RCA - 100

and so on .....


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice work Tom!

Looks awesome. You are one lucky dog!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Holy Smoke A-Roni's! The sucker does exist. Nicely done sir, nicely done! I will have to give you a hard time about a jab you did at me earlier this week or last...BTW! Hinting and I had no idea. Cool stuff to be sure. Guess where my next paycheck (ok, a portion of it) will go?


----------



## Bergthold (May 30, 2007)

Nice machine! Would have rather paid more to get a TB hard drive though.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

This may be obvious to some but if you're going to use fiber be careful with it. The permitted bend radius is a real good thing to learn and a staple gun shouldn't get anywhere near the cable. . Also never run your long fiber run to the TV. run to a connector plate and then use a fiber patch cord for the final few feet.
Replacing a three-foot fiber cable is far cheaper than an entire run. You can patch fiber...but it's a bit harder than a couple of wire ties or electrical tape.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> This may be obvious to some but if you're going to use fiber be careful with it. The permitted bend radius is a real good thing to learn and a staple gun shouldn't get anywhere near the cable. . Also never run your long fiber run to the TV. run to a connector plate and then use a fiber patch cord for the final few feet.
> Replacing a three-foot fiber cable is far cheaper than an entire run. You can patch fiber...but it's a bit harder than a couple of wire ties or electrical tape.


That last bit is very tricky to do at this point. The connector plates and 6' fibres compatible with the OWLink don't exist yet... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DVaccarelli (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about saving up my money for getting the HR21P-200 to replace the HR21-700 sometime next month. Can the AM21 work on the HR21P-200?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DVaccarelli said:


> I'm thinking about saving up my money for getting the HR21P-200 to replace the HR21-700 sometime in the fall. Can the AM21 work on the HR21P-200?


There is no definitive answer yet... (and won't be until the AM21 is released)

But every indications (and answer from DirecTV), is yes... the AM21 will work with the HR21P-200


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> That last bit is very tricky to do at this point. The connector plates and 6' fibres compatible with the OWLink don't exist yet...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


ugh...

I'm thinking of the day the entire accounting department decided they all wanted to move their computers from the floor to their desks and just pulled them on up. (We had fiber to the desktop). 15 of 19 broke their cables. The CEO wouldn't let me shoot any of them either.


----------



## depthfull (Mar 6, 2008)

depthfull said:


> 1.2 hdmi does not matter, they need hdmi 1.3b without that DirecTV does not have FULL HD (if you want to know why - do research)
> 
> no wireless for our routers, another omission .......
> 
> ...


and OTA built-in - not some flimsy add on, that does not give rural people true OTA since Directv CLAIMS the OTA is the way for all 210 DMA's to get OTA ....

WRONG !!!!! rural people desrve OTA & all sub-channels over Satellite


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

depthfull said:


> and OTA built-in - not som flimsy add on, that does not give rural people true OTA since Directv CLAIMS the OTA is the way for all 210 DMA's to get OTA ....
> 
> WRONG !!!!! rural people desrve OTA & all sub-channels over Satellite


Some "flimsy" add-on?
Do you have an AM21 yet? Have you held on?

I have done the later... and I bet if I cracked it over my head... wouldn't feel so good.

As for "true" rural people... get yourself a second receiver that gives your OTA then.... why should DirecTV spend all the resources to put all those-sub-channels on the SAT... if the viewership demand doesn't warrant it..

Or are you willing to spend $35 just for your locals? (arbitrary number, used for example)....

Those that want it... will be able to spend sub $50... one time... to have access to their OTA channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

depthfull said:


> How about a sticky in the general DirecTV forum listing all the manufacture codes ?
> 
> RCA - 100
> 
> and so on .....


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1474714&postcount=3


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Another excellent review!! Great work Tom and those whom contributed. Great work by the DirecTV designers to think of the flexibility as well. This would be a great addition to a home theater room and just about anywhere in my house.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm eagerly hoping for the roll your own fibre kit, I already have 500' of dual fibres running all over.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


The fibers the easy part, it's the ends that will cost you a fortune!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Great job Tom.

Nice looking unit. Don't need it now, but maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Coffey77 said:


> The fibers the easy part, it's the ends that will cost you a fortune!


Don't I know it! I got an awesome closeout on structured cable for the house 2 cat5, 2 RG6, 2 fibre in a 500' spool for about $200. 

The fibre termination kits go for $200 (an incomplete kit, basically) to $1k for a modest kit, to $3k for a truly professional kit with everything you'd need to do a bunch of them.

And I don't know where to find the particular OWLink connectors yet. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Great review, Tom. :up:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> To clarify, is your beef with my report or with the specifications of the Pro?


My beef is with your reporting of the specifications. You say that all ports are active at all times, but it doesn't look like that's the case from the legend on the slide switch.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

depthfull said:


> 1.2 hdmi does not matter, they need hdmi 1.3b without that DirecTV does not have FULL HD (if you want to know why - do research)
> 
> no wireless for our routers, another omission .......
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you're talking about stating HDMI 1.3b is needed for Full HD. I don't need to do any research either, because its simply not correct. For bitstream audio of advanced audio formats .. then HDMI 1.3 is important.


----------



## AVPhan (Jun 22, 2006)

depthfull said:


> and OTA built-in - not some flimsy add on, that does not give rural people true OTA since Directv CLAIMS the OTA is the way for all 210 DMA's to get OTA ....
> 
> WRONG !!!!! rural people desrve OTA & all sub-channels over Satellite


You nailed it....... Cheap A.. Design from D*.


----------



## AVPhan (Jun 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some "flimsy" add-on?
> Do you have an AM21 yet? Have you held on?
> 
> I have done the later... and I bet if I cracked it over my head... wouldn't feel so good.
> ...


Pay D* more after 600 worth of piece of equipment that does not have the basic that gives you the free HD and have to spend more to get the FREE stuff ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AVPhan said:


> Pay D* more after 600 worth of piece of equipment that does not have the basic that gives you the free HD and have to spend more to get the FREE stuff ?


There is nothing FREE about the hardware required to get OTA.

So if you want it... spend the extra $60 on the AM21

Do you want them to include a FREE lunch too in that purchase price?
If you want OTA... you can have OTA...
If you don't... you don't have to purchase the AM21


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is nothing FREE about the hardware required to get OTA.
> 
> So if you want it... spend the extra $60 on the AM21
> 
> ...


Not to mention if you call DirecTV to complain, they will likely send you the AM21 for free.

Now I can understand the outrage when in the last few months, even today, those who are stuck with HR21's yet must have OTA for their locals, but can't get them because OTA simply is not available on the HR21's.

They should have continued with HR20 shipment until AM21 is ready, at least for those who asked for HR20.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Not to mention if you call DirecTV to complain, they will likely send you the AM21 for free.


i doubt it... i bet there won't be too much of that going on... kinda defeats the purpose here...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Not to mention if you call DirecTV to complain, they will likely send you the AM21 for free.
> 
> Now I can understand the outrage when in the last few months, even today, those who are stuck with HR21's yet must have OTA for their locals, but can't get them because OTA simply is not available on the HR21's.
> 
> They should have continued with HR20 shipment until AM21 is ready, at least for those who asked for HR20.


I thought the whole idea of not having OTA in the HR21 was to save some money.

I could be wrong but wouldn't it negate the savings if they just gave them away.

I suppose you could look at it as if they will save on those people who don't want/need OTA. 

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's keep this thread to discussion of the HR21 Pro, which is available, and we'll discuss the AM21 when it is released to the public. Those of us who have seen one (everyone at CES, but of DBSTalkers, a small group) have some opinions we've formed, but until it's in general distribution there's no point in hypothesizing. 

Thanks, all!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Earl, you're right. Tom's description and the pictures help a lot. Thanks, Tom. That's really good work.
> 
> Just to make sure I understand things completely:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments. 

1) Exactly. The IR port on the back is expressly designed to work straight off a Xantech connecting block or any flasher with a proper cable. The feeling was a HT installer won't have any problems building a correct cable for the need. (And the reason the IR port pin-out was included on the back layout.)

2) If receiver means an IR sensor or target, then I believe it can be done--tho I didn't get to test that. I might give that a try this weekend.

If receiver means an IR repeater system, the 5VDC very likely won't supply enough power. I'm thinking only an IR target can work.

3) Since the DVR is always on, even in standby (and most equipment is listening to its IR port even when "off") the 5VDC tip is always on--unless the Pro is unplugged. 

You'd have better luck taking a tap off an analog video output for sensing.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks, Tom. That answers all my questions.

Yes, I meant an IR sensor. Say you have the HR21 Pro hidden away in a cabinet. By using an external IR sensor, you could control it using IR by attaching say a Xantech peephole IR receiver that you'd mount in the cabinet. We're talking about the same thing. If you do try it, let us know how it works.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom, I just got on OWLink's site. I have been considering updating my Russound multizone system, since it is Composite and Stereo. The OWLink Home Gateway would be a perfect replacement for it (and then some).

Reading their information on the fiber, I get the impression they essentially hide it where applicable and that it is tough to see, rather than going through walls etcetera, is that how you did yours? If so, can you take a picture and send it my way of what it looks like in the open (if even veiwable)? If this sollution avoids going through walls and doesn't look bad, I would be converting real quick.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work Tom on the First Look information.

After looking closely at the "topless" photo....it is clear that this Samsung unit mirrors most of the HR21-200 HD DVR inside, including the fan below the hard drive, which I thought was a great addition among the 3 HR21 unit family. Like its cousin...the construction quality seems very good.

Adding yet another fan in the back (2 total), as well as the first under the drive makes for a unit that should work very well (and cool) in the rack.

The addition of the HDMI extension makes perfect sense, especially for the kinds of installations in which many will find the HR21Pro.

Again....nice work Tom.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I will ask this again since I think my first time went unnoticed.

How hard does it look to be able to yank the current 500g and drop in a 1TB drive?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Tom, I just got on OWLink's site. I have been considering updating my Russound multizone system, since it is Composite and Stereo. The OWLink Home Gateway would be a perfect replacement for it (and then some).
> 
> Reading their information on the fiber, I get the impression they essentially hide it where applicable and that it is tough to see, rather than going through walls etcetera, is that how you did yours? If so, can you take a picture and send it my way of what it looks like in the open (if even veiwable)? If this sollution avoids going through walls and doesn't look bad, I would be converting real quick.


 for my quick tests, I just ran cable on the floor or just two feet to get to the same TV I had been using a normal HDMI cable too. I haven't tried any "hide the fibre" tests.

From the OWLink site and conversations, I gather this stuff is nearly invisible, especially in a corner, molding, along floor-wall border.

I suspect that if I run this right up the middle of a long wall with windows giving a flat light along the wall, the cable would be visible unless you tape and paint it--something quite doable. 



Herdfan said:


> I will ask this again since I think my first time went unnoticed.
> 
> How hard does it look to be able to yank the current 500g and drop in a 1TB drive?


Well... with the extra screws for the rack mounts, it is does take a bit more patience...  (Just a joke, the screws are good stabilizers for a rack situation.)

Actually, it this should be much easier than a HR20-700, all the screws are accessible with the top off, no hard to reach screws, no removing the front plate. 5 minutes to do the replace--after the 30 minutes of going ooohh and aawww looking inside. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Big congrats to Tom. His review was mentioned on Engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/06/directvs-hr21-pro-gets-inspected-now-available/


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Big congrats to Tom. His review was mentioned on Engadget:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/06/directvs-hr21-pro-gets-inspected-now-available/


very cool!! thanks chris


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Actually, it this should be much easier than a HR20-700, all the screws are accessible with the top off, no hard to reach screws, no removing the front plate. 5 minutes to do the replace--after the 30 minutes of going ooohh and aawww looking inside.


Thanks Tom. I look forward to picking up one (or two) of these.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> for my quick tests, I just ran cable on the floor or just two feet to get to the same TV I had been using a normal HDMI cable too. I haven't tried any "hide the fibre" tests.
> 
> From the OWLink site and conversations, I gather this stuff is nearly invisible, especially in a corner, molding, along floor-wall border.
> 
> I suspect that if I run this right up the middle of a long wall with windows giving a flat light along the wall, the cable would be visible unless you tape and paint it--something quite doable.


This sounds like the fiber may be smaller than a human hair, is that right? What kind of bend radius can be done without loosing signal (light)?

I suspect for wall mounted units and alcove would need to be inserted behind the TV such to hind the fiber to copper converter.

The more I think about this the more I'm excited to go try a few of them to see what I can do...

Do you know where the HR21-Pro will be available? I assume BestBuy? (or anyone else seen these on the shelves?)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

smiddy said:


> This sounds like the fiber may be smaller than a human hair, is that right? What kind of bend radius can be done without loosing signal (light)?
> 
> I suspect for wall mounted units and alcove would need to be inserted behind the TV such to hind the fiber to copper converter.
> 
> ...


Very unlikely you'll see these at Best Buy. Expected at high end gear shops or online. Value 'lectronics has them. Not sure about anyone else yet.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Value 'lectronics has them. Not sure about anyone else yet.


I would guess solidsignal.com would have them as well.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

Whats the purpose of having two ethernet ports?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

If you have a shortage of ethernet at a location, you can put the source into one port and attach a second device to the other ethernet port. The ports have a tiny built-in switch to chain the ethernet to the next device as well as the HR21Pro itself.

cheers,
Tom


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

Picked one up yesterday from Value Electronics: *what a nice unit 
*
Solid construction and a heavy front panel: much nicer than the flimsy HR 20/21's sitting in a Middle Atlantic RSH rack mount

it runs cool :the entire cabinet and front panel are uniformly cool

and quiet: you can hear the 2 fans but it is not an issue for me

this is really an installers dream for high end systems

I think you have to make a special cable for the IR port because the tip is +5 volts

Now to try the RS232 port


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Robert L said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about stating HDMI 1.3b is needed for Full HD. I don't need to do any research either, because its simply not correct. For bitstream audio of advanced audio formats .. then HDMI 1.3 is important.


Because FullHD and TrueHD aren't in the specifications for satellite nor cable (nor the receivers that are used with them), HDMI 1.3 is academic. HDMI 1.2a would have been very nice, but they chose to tie remote control to a particular third party device that implements remote control using an alternative method.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> I will ask this again since I think my first time went unnoticed.
> 
> How hard does it look to be able to yank the current 500g and drop in a 1TB drive?


I don't have the Pro (yet), but do have its cousin, the HR21-200...which is made by the same manufacturer and looks very similar inside. My hard drive upgrade took about 20 minutes in total....but then....I knew what I was doing....  :lol:


----------



## bschaen (Aug 28, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I don't have the Pro (yet), but do have its cousin, the HR21-200...which is made by the same manufacturer and looks very similar inside. My hard drive upgrade took about 20 minutes in total....but then....I knew what I was doing....  :lol:


external hard drive takes about 30 seconds


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I don't have the Pro (yet), but do have its cousin, the HR21-200...which is made by the same manufacturer and looks very similar inside. My hard drive upgrade took about 20 minutes in total....but then....I knew what I was doing....  :lol:


slowpoke


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bschaen said:


> external hard drive takes about 30 seconds


True....but internals don't take all that long either...and I, for one, prefer those...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> slowpoke


Actually the install took about 3 minutes....it was the beer I had before putting on the cover that took.....


----------



## DVaccarelli (Jan 16, 2008)

Can the HR21 Pro be available at stores like Best Buy?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i doubt it, but if you want one pm me


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The OWLink technology is so new the prices haven't started to fall yet. My expectation is that as this technology catches on and competitors enter the market, prices will drop just like all new technologies typically do.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Agreed, and I would fully expect that there will be optical HDMI ports showing up in many if not most CE devices in the not too distant future and other manufacturers of pre-defined cable lengths (Monoprice?) that will lower the cost.

So Tom, you are confirming that this unit is a "purchase" and not a lease? If that is the case then it is not much more expensive than the standard HR20/21 (if actually purchased vice leased). Of course it also opens up the option of replacing the internal drive with a 1TB drive for even more storage!!!


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I would guess solidsignal.com would have them as well.


Yes they do, but you have to do a search to find it...and hey, it's $5 less :lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bluemoon737 said:


> Agreed, and I would fully expect that there will be optical HDMI ports showing up in many if not most CE devices in the not too distant future and other manufacturers of pre-defined cable lengths (Monoprice?) that will lower the cost.


Given the cost of implementing optical HDMI and the probable *******ization involved in the OWLink unit with respect to the remote control, I'm doubtful. Even a basic media converter will run you upwards of $100 and considering how limited the application (like the OTA tuners in DIRECTV HD DVRs?!?) they would leave it out.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

bschaen said:


> external hard drive takes about 30 seconds


True, and I have one that is rock solid and one that is flakey. Replacing the internal drive should reduce the chance of it being flakey.

Plus, in a rack/closet situation, I would prefer to not have to worry about externals for a couple of reasons. One is heat. My FAP's generate a ton which is not ever good for drives and they really can't be anymore out in the open. And second, they take up a slot in my UPS.

Plus for about $40-60 more than a 750g FAP, I can get 1TB.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a quick question; there is a red mark on the Broadcom chipset so I cannot make out the model number. Could you provide that information?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would think it's the same one used in the HR21-200, which I believe is the BCM4501.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would think it's the same one used in the HR21-200, which I believe is the BCM4501.


Here is what I found on the BCM4501.

http://www.broadcom.com/collateral/pb/4501-PB01-R.pdf

It looks like the BCM4501 is what makes the dual tuners possible and it works with the BCM7401 in the DVR units, but it is not the MPEG-4 AV decoder.

It is also safe to assume that the MPEG-4 decoder is not the BCM7401 (*smiddy *posted in's PDF another thread). The BCM7401 is HDMI 1.1 and the HR21P-200 is HDMI 1.2.

*smiddy*'s link for the BCM7401 
http://www.broadcom.com/collateral/pb/7401-PB04-R.pdf

Did anyone else notice another Broadcom chip on the motherboard?


----------



## AAA/V (Mar 10, 2008)

Tom, thanks for the great info on this new DVR ! I'm new to this site and the information is fantastic.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks mildly interesting, but I'm still counting the months until my contract with DirecTV is up and I can go back to Dish.
I was at a friend's house yesterday and he has the 622.
Lightning fast guide, push a single button once (no holding) to return back to live tv, Channels I Get actually works, MANY more frames displayed in FFW and REW.
I'm sure there's more, but that's just what I noticed in the 30 minutes I was there.

Why no OTA on this unit?
More high-end, flaky bells and whistles, but still no fixes for the stuff the masses use everyday.
DirecTV is completely out of touch with reality.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

bluemoon737 said:


> Yes they do, but you have to do a search to find it...and hey, it's $5 less :lol:


Actually I think it's a $4 savings and yes, the HD21 PRO is an owned unit.

-Robert


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are activating the HR21Pro verify with the CSR that D*'s computer shows the unit as " owned " not leased. When I activated my HR21Pro on Friday the CSR indicated her computer showed leased, and she was unable to change it. After being transferred to another department, it took some time to get a supervisor to change the status to " owned ". This unit is new, not all CSR's are familiar with the HR21Pro, and probably not fully aware of the owned status on this unit.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Surveyor40 said:


> If you are activating the HR21Pro verify with the CSR that D*'s computer shows the unit as " owned " not leased. When I activated my HR21Pro on Friday the CSR indicated her computer showed leased, and she was unable to change it. After being transferred to another department, it took some time to get a supervisor to change the status to " owned ". This unit is new, not all CSR's are familiar with the HR21Pro, and probably not fully aware of the owned status on this unit.


Hate to say this, that does not surprise me.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

The department to talk to to get this changed is hte Access Card Dept. Only they can change from Leased to Owned.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

enodog said:


> I received the new HR21Pro-200. Impressive build quality. I am wondering if anyone knows where I would go to get documentationon the RS232 protocol for this box. It was touted as having this capability but to have no RS232 protocol information is pathetic. I called Directv and they are clueless, Samsung wants me to talk to Directv. How is this a box geared to a pro install crowd??? I have some serial protocol data for past Directv boxes using USB to serial port adapters, but I was really wanting to see a robust and supported RS232 command protocol. Any ideas from anyone would be most welcome.
> 
> Thanks


I was just wondering if you can tell me did you purchase this unit, and if so for how much and where? If not, did Directv send you this unit for no charge or was there an upgrade fee from your regular HR21 if applicable? Whatever information that you can provide would be beneficial and much appreciated, thanks!!

Russell B. ( somguy )


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

sounds interesting for the fiber optic HDMI. 
We have been waiting for a wireless HDMI solution, or networked HR20/21 to put an HDTV in the family room, problem is there is a large stone fireplace in the way, and I think the signals for wireless HDMI are line of sight.
In any event will the HR21P output to the HDMI and the fiber optic simultaneously? ie output to 2 HDTV's?


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

DFDureiko, Sorry no, here's two ways to get additional SD and HD outputs.

First, all outputs are live so you have perfect HD out of the component video and of course you can use the S Video and or composite video/audio outs for SD while using HDMI and other outputs simultaneously. 

Another solution; run either the HDMI or HDMI optical to a splitter to accommodate multiple displays in different rooms. 

-Robert


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> First, all outputs are live so you have perfect HD out of the component video and of course you can use the S Video and or composite video/audio outs for SD while using HDMI and other outputs simultaneously.


This is misleading. All outputs are not hot. You must choose between wired HDMI and optical HDMI. All non-HDMI outputs are hot and the switch selects which HDMI is hot.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

harsh, ^^ sorry if my post was not clearly written. We agree, but you only quoted a part of my post. Please re-read my entire post. 

-Robert


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> harsh, ^^ sorry if my post was not clearly written. We agree, but you only quoted a part of my post. Please re-read my entire post.


I respectfully disagree. You offered a sentence that isn't true. I know that you understand what's going on, but you provided a "sound byte" that says that "all outputs are active". I recognized Earl for doing the same thing.

My point was to get people to stop saying "all outputs are active" which in at least two cases was followed up with queries about using both the wired and fiber outputs at the same time. I hope that this phrase will no longer be used in reference to the Pro.

Come to think of it, since modulated RF outputs are no longer offered on HD receivers, perhaps the live outputs should be listed individually.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

DFDureiko said:


> sounds interesting for the fiber optic HDMI.
> We have been waiting for a wireless HDMI solution, or networked HR20/21 to put an HDTV in the family room, problem is there is a large stone fireplace in the way, and I think the signals for wireless HDMI are line of sight.
> In any event will the HR21P output to the HDMI and the fiber optic simultaneously? ie output to 2 HDTV's?





DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> DFDureiko, Sorry no, here's two ways to get additional SD and HD outputs.
> 
> First, all outputs are live so you have perfect HD out of the component video and of course you can use the S Video and or composite video/audio outs for SD while using HDMI and other outputs simultaneously.
> 
> ...





harsh said:


> I respectfully disagree. You offered a sentence that isn't true. I know that you understand what's going on, but you provided a "sound byte" that says that "all outputs are active". I recognized Earl for doing the same thing.
> 
> My point was to get people to stop saying "all outputs are active" which in at least two cases was followed up with queries about using both the wired and fiber outputs at the same time. I hope that this phrase will no longer be used in reference to the Pro.
> 
> Come to think of it, since modulated RF outputs are no longer offered on HD receivers, perhaps the live outputs should be listed individually.


harsh, understood and like I said sorry I could have written more clearly. However, coincidentally, I did lay out the exact live out puts as you recommended in the same sentence.

Also please note that my opening statement in response to DFDureiko exact question is "no" and I go on to say here's some solutions to get additional SD and HD feeds from the HR21 PRO.

Here's a list of the live video outputs in an easy to see layout:

1. HDMI optical or HDMI normal copper wire, selectable by a switch on the rear panel and any of the following

2. HD Pb, Pr, Y, component video

3. S Video

4. Composite video

Again, I understand your point and apologize for being misleading.

-Robert


----------



## DVaccarelli (Jan 16, 2008)

I will purchase the HR21P-200 next week.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DVaccarelli said:


> I will purchase the HR21P-200 next week.


Why wait?


----------



## jumpytoad (Mar 14, 2008)

I had my HR21 Pro installed today. I am trying to utilize the DB9 RS-232 port and I am not having any luck. Has anyone had any success with the DB 9 port and not the usb? If so what settings did you use?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, jumptoad! :welcome_s

Did you see the First Look document? In there I describe that I used a straight thru male to female RS-232 cable to control the Pro. I also had some links to some controlling software as well as the DIRECTV document that describes the full command set. (Yes, I did use a USB serial port on the laptop side of things but I don't count that.)

The particular posting of the first look: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1468633#post1468633

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jumpytoad (Mar 14, 2008)

I am using the same commands that I used successfully on a H20 for a client. I am having no luck going from my Crestron system to the HR-21pro using a straight thru cable female end at crestron male end at 21 pro I have tried all baud rates and with and without null. What settings did you use?


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

Are the Fans noticeable when they are running. If they are at what distance can you here them from ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Glenee said:


> Are the Fans noticeable when they are running. If they are at what distance can you here them from ?


I sit about 4 feet from mine... and can't hear them...

But then again it is in my computer room, and the computer fans probably drown out the sound


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jumpytoad said:


> I am using the same commands that I used successfully on a H20 for a client. I am having no luck going from my Crestron system to the HR-21pro using a straight thru cable female end at crestron male end at 21 pro I have tried all baud rates and with and without null. What settings did you use?


My limitation will be lack of knowledge about the Crestron side of things as far as cabling goes. My standard trick is to try a straight thru cable and if that doesn't work I try a null modem. In this case, I was pretty certain from my previous experience with the HR20-700, a USB connector, and a null modem to a PC serial port (another USB connector) that this time I'd need a straight thru to get to a PC.

So if you are using one type of cable from a Crestron to an HR20, use the other to go directly into the Pro.

Settings are the same as the documented ones:


> *3.9 Low-Speed Data Port Interface*
> All STBs have a default baud data rate of 9600. The data format is 1 start bit, 8 data bits, no parity, 1 stop bit, and no handshaking.


The two pieces of software I used, DTVcontrol and DIRECTV Serial Commands Tool, both worked fine straight out of the box (when I told them which com: port to use.) 

You might try connecting the Pro to a PC to test things, then trying the Crestron.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## bschaen (Aug 28, 2007)

if i buy one no way to get all the recordings on hr-20 external hard drive off?
i think i know the answer......no
it makes it very hard to upgrade and start over
i really want one very badly


----------



## DVaccarelli (Jan 16, 2008)

I've decided not to get the HR21 Pro.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

DVaccarelli said:


> I've decided not to get the HR21 Pro.


Took you less than a day to change your mind. What happened? 

I see a lot of people commenting on whether the box is owned or leased. I'm not sure how it makes a difference...at least not a positive one. Someone pointed out to me in another thread that you either pay a $5.99 lease fee or some other $5.99 fee for an owned unit. So they're even. But with an owned receiver, YOU are responsible for it if it breaks after the warranty period, unless you have the protection plan. If it's a leased receiver, I assume DTV will send me a replacement (WITHOUT having to pay for the protection plan).

What are the advantages of the owned box?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Took you less than a day to change your mind. What happened?
> 
> I see a lot of people commenting on whether the box is owned or leased. I'm not sure how it makes a difference...at least not a positive one. Someone pointed out to me in another thread that you either pay a $5.99 lease fee or some other $5.99 fee for an owned unit. So they're even. But with an owned receiver, YOU are responsible for it if it breaks after the warranty period, unless you have the protection plan. If it's a leased receiver, I assume DTV will send me a replacement (WITHOUT having to pay for the protection plan).
> 
> What are the advantages of the owned box?


In theory residual value. Also you are free to gift the box to family.

I have a mixture of owned and leased, I won't open the leased ones, but I have replaced hard drives in owned ones.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Was checking out the HR21 Pro and started reading about the OWLink technology referenced. Some really neat stuff.

Looks like DirecTV took the OWLink transmitter technology and embedded it into the HR21 Pro.

OWLink has a setup where the Transmitter (TX) can attach to any HDMI device and the Receiver (RX) technology hooks to any HDMI TV a long ways away.

http://www.owlink.com/

Was thinking that maybe this could be a high-class MRV.

Stack up the HR21 Pro's in one central location. Attach every HR21 Pro to the OWLink Home Gateway. Run fiber to every room. In each room, have an OWLink Receiver hooked to an HDMI TV.

Then could watch any HR21 on any TV in the home.

Enables a concept of one DVR per person, instead of one DVR per TV, and then you switch your personal DVR to any TV in the home at time of viewing.

Obviously, a standard HR2x with MRV may accomplish most of the same, but it was fairly cool to sketch out and think about ...


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

I just received a promo offer from SolidSignal.com offering 10% off the HR21Pro.

I've attached the e-mail in PDF format.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Was checking out the HR21 Pro and started reading about the OWLink technology referenced. Some really neat stuff.
> 
> Looks like DirecHome TV took the OWLink transmitter technology and embedded it into the HR21 Pro.
> 
> ...


Add in the Optical HDMI switch OWLink is working on and you are really set! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

Someone on the Yahoo Crestron group just posted the following:



> Just a FYI. DirecTV is recalling all of the HR-21 Pro due to a
> problem with a capacitor for the power supply. Just got a call from
> my DSI rep about it.


Has anyone heard anything about this? I've got a HR21 Pro enroute from Value Electronics (supposed to arrive tomorrow) and the installer is supposed to be coming to install the new dish tomorrow or Friday evening. It would really stink if the HR21 Pro has to go back for repairs before I even get to use it. It would doubly stink if I have to pay any extra shipping or end up with a refurb unit.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

greynolds said:


> Someone on the Yahoo Crestron group just posted the following:
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about this? I've got a HR21 Pro enroute from Value Electronics (supposed to arrive tomorrow) and the installer is supposed to be coming to install the new dish tomorrow or Friday evening. It would really stink if the HR21 Pro has to go back for repairs before I even get to use it. It would doubly stink if I have to pay any extra shipping or end up with a refurb unit.


yes, it is true. i have 5 brand new hr21 pro's still in boxes. sent them back today after i got the call from my salesman. glad i didnt sell any of them yet.


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> My limitation will be lack of knowledge about the Crestron side of things as far as cabling goes. My standard trick is to try a straight thru cable and if that doesn't work I try a null modem. In this case, I was pretty certain from my previous experience with the HR20-700, a USB connector, and a null modem to a PC serial port (another USB connector) that this time I'd need a straight thru to get to a PC.


Careful on the Crestron side to only connect the pins that are actually being used. Crestron uses a somewhat non-standard pinout so the ports can server double RS-232 / RS-422 duty. Based on the documentation I've seen you should only need pins 2, 3, and 5 connected straight through.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Was checking out the HR21 Pro and started reading about the OWLink technology referenced. Some really neat stuff.
> 
> Looks like DirecTV took the OWLink transmitter technology and embedded it into the HR21 Pro.
> 
> ...


I've seen similar SD setups done with modulators. Each family member gets their own channel and can watch whatever from any tv. Pretty cool. This just takes it to the next level.


----------



## jumpytoad (Mar 14, 2008)

In the manual they mention that if you have a single wire module installed you need only to have 1 rg-6 to your receiver. Are they refering to a satellite splitter? I did a google search for single wire module and came up empty.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

jumpytoad said:


> In the manual they mention that if you have a single wire module installed you need only to have 1 rg-6 to your receiver. Are they refering to a satellite splitter? I did a google search for single wire module and came up empty.


Yes, they are refering to the SWM-5 (was only in limited test markets), SWM-8 (being installed in MDUs now, extremely limited single home use), and the future Slimline SWM LNB.

You can check the CE & MDU forums for the various threads.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

it is a multiswitch, called the single wire multiswitch or swm8. do a search here, you will find a ton of info


----------



## bbieber (Sep 19, 2007)

I was wondering the experience of other HR21P-200 owners out there. I am on my second one and it is dying or dead. The first one went down within 12 hours with a bad access card reader. After less than a week of operation its replacement freezes and reboots to a flashing red recording LED, and a blue circling LED ring in the center. It seems to get stuck on one of the boot screens. This freezing and reboot started today. I am able to revive it with a disconnecting of the power for a few minutes. Have any other early technology adopters had problems?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## jumpytoad (Mar 14, 2008)

BTW the rs-232 issues I was having with the HR-21 pro were in the simpl windows programing side of Crestron and not the fault of the receiver. I had done some restructuring of my profile on my laptop and a few things were not linking up correctly. Delete+reload= ok.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bbieber said:


> I am able to revive it with a disconnecting of the power for a few minutes. Have any other early technology adopters had problems?


Please read the above post about a bad cap in the power supply. I'll bet that's your culprit.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> Please read the above post about a bad cap in the power supply. I'll bet that's your culprit.


yeah, there was a recall today. not sure how they are going to handle the active units though. distributors arent supposed to be selling any pro's right now.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bbieber said:


> I was wondering the experience of other HR21P-200 owners out there. I am on my second one and it is dying or dead. The first one went down within 12 hours with a bad access card reader. After less than a week of operation its replacement freezes and reboots to a flashing red recording LED, and a blue circling LED ring in the center. It seems to get stuck on one of the boot screens. This freezing and reboot started today. I am able to revive it with a disconnecting of the power for a few minutes. Have any other early technology adopters had problems?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


I received one of the first units off the production line for my field testing and review purposes, haven't experienced any problems at all. (And I'm pretty certain this was a true production unit; I have worked with DIRECTV on "early" production units for other field trials.)

That said, a batch of good capacitors could have been mixed in with the bad. 

Earl and I are trying to confirm what I suspect is true given who has reported it both in thread and via PM. But at this point, I can only suspect it is true.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I received one of the first units off the production line for my field testing and review purposes, haven't experienced any problems at all. (And I'm pretty certain this was a true production unit; I have worked with DIRECTV on "early" production units for other field trials.)
> 
> That said, a batch of good capacitors could have been mixed in with the bad.
> 
> ...


i bet you are right on the money with that one tom


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

I've been told that a small quantity of capacitors that are used in the power supply are defective and DIRECTV is being very pro-active in the QC so they recalled all inventory from the two distributors.

Dealers are permitted to sell inventory and anyone with a defective unit can have a replacement from the selling dealer or DIRECTV. Inventory is very limited so some retailers and even DIRECTV may be out of stock untill the replacement stock becomes available.

I don't think anyone has to worry as this issue is limited to a very few units, however, since DIRECTV has no way to determine which units may have defective capacitors they can't do much beyone the recall of all inventory at the distributors locations.

-Robert


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you so much for this information, Robert! Folks, Robert's been a friend to this site for a long time and his information is usually spot on.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Looks mildly interesting, but I'm still counting the months until my contract with DirecTV is up and I can go back to Dish.
> I was at a friend's house yesterday and he has the 622.
> Lightning fast guide, push a single button once (no holding) to return back to live tv, Channels I Get actually works, MANY more frames displayed in FFW and REW.
> I'm sure there's more, but that's just what I noticed in the 30 minutes I was there.
> ...


Until Norfolk - VA Beach get their S&*t together concerning HD locals, I can't make the switch to the new box. I need OTA for local HD.


----------



## CaMS (May 31, 2007)

this box looks very nice for us Custom installers... can a dealer PM a dealer price on these please...


----------



## bbieber (Sep 19, 2007)

I have done some more investigation into my shutdown and reboot issues. I believe that it is due to heat, and the unit is going in to a thermal protect mode. My HR21P is now on top of my equipment rack to provide better airflow. A reading of the internal temperature was 151° Fahrenheit. A minute or two passed and the unit shutdown and rebooted to blinking red LED. I then raised the unit on some books to generate a better airflow underneath the unit. It maintained an internal temperature of 146° Fahrenheit, and remained working. This is a big difference than the reported "Internal temp usually ran about 104° Fahrenheit." By Tom Robertson. I am going to speculate that the failing capacitors on the power supply have something to do with cooling fan circuitry. I did not have a chance to verify if the fans are operational or not.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

sorry wrong post, removed.

-Robert


----------



## GT200 (Nov 13, 2006)

say-what said:


> Nice piece of equipment.
> 
> I see it available online in limited quantities at one retailer for $599.
> 
> The OWLink is listed at the same place for $499 separately, but only $299 if purchased at the same time as the HR21pro.


No deal there... you have to remember...your only get half of an owlink...the other half is in the HR21 pro


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

GT200, ^^ but keep in mind that the offer is a kit we custom made that includes the optional fiber optic cable, which is always sold by itself.

-Robert


----------



## suptrad (Sep 20, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I received one of the first units off the production line for my field testing and review purposes, haven't experienced any problems at all. (And I'm pretty certain this was a true production unit; I have worked with DIRECTV on "early" production units for other field trials.)
> 
> That said, a batch of good capacitors could have been mixed in with the bad.
> 
> ...


I had the same exact problem last night...151 degrees leading to shut down, then a blinking red light and a frozen screen, cycle repeated after unplugging and cooling down, etc etc. Spent two hours on the phone with DirecTV. They agreed that I had a problem, but said they couldn't help me (even though I have the protection plan and my unit is only 13 days old.) They said that if they replaced the unit, they would not replace it with a pro unit...so, they told me to go back to the dealer. Luckily, the dealer is replacing it. The dealer said that this is the first pro unit to be returned to them as defective.


----------



## jimgrund (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmph. Came home tonight to find my pro having issues as well 
Seemed to be rebooting and coming back up to a green version of the DirecTV+HDDVR splash screen and a flashing record light. Every method of rebooting the thing yielded the same result after about 15 minutes.

Called into DTV support and they claim they're able to ship me a replacement model and I should have it within 2 days. I confirmed numerous times to ensure it'll be the HR21P and after verifying with a few people he acknowledged it will be.
Let's hope this goes well.

Until then, back to my trusty old SAT-T60... :/


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

Does it have Dual Buffers?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Alas, no. Runs the exact same software as the HR21-200.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

jimgrund said:


> Hmph. Came home tonight to find my pro having issues as well
> Seemed to be rebooting and coming back up to a green version of the DirecTV+HDDVR splash screen and a flashing record light. Every method of rebooting the thing yielded the same result after about 15 minutes.
> 
> Called into DTV support and they claim they're able to ship me a replacement model and I should have it within 2 days. I confirmed numerous times to ensure it'll be the HR21P and after verifying with a few people he acknowledged it will be.
> ...


let us know what they ship you, i am eager to find out


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Any update on the status of the recall?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i have been asking, but they have no updates yet


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Just moments ago I was called and told that all activated HR21 PRO's will be re-called and replaced the week of 4/14. The 4/14 production is the first production with the modified capacitor that will now be used in the power supply.

I have been told this upgrade takes care of several issues, one of which is to provide the proper power and stability for the AM21.

Many of my customers have been notified by the two distributors we used to fulfill our orders. So for those of you that have received pre-paid return labels you may hold onto the return label to return the original HR21 PRO once you get the new replacement.

-Robert


----------



## jimgrund (Mar 28, 2008)

...
One week later, DirecTV still hasn't shipped a replacement for me. 
After a few calls to try and figure out what's going on, they're placing another order for a replacement. Maybe they're holding out for the corrected models which means I might be waiting a couple weeks still?

btw.. upon further analysis of my system, it appears it was definitely over-heating as a result of neither of the exhaust fans on the back functioning.

I'll keep you posted on what they ship, if it ever ships... 
The work-order shows a request for "Professional HD DVR". Looks promising...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i bet they are waiting on the repaired units


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

dave29 and jimgrund, read my [post=1533745] post[/post] three up form here. DIRECTV will be re-releasing the HR21 PRO the week of 4/14, no exact date available at this moment. and the very first to be shipped will be the replacement HR21 PROs to all who have activated their units.

The problem was with a possible defective capacitor used in the power supply.

-Robert


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Will this notification come from directv or the distributors ? Will the new model fix the ugly channel changing picture when changing from one resolution to another ? It is preatty scary looking.
Thanks


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Robert, and everyone, thank you for the info on the cause and Directv's recall. My HR21pro has been randomly rebooting, getting stuck on the blue bootup screen. Looking into the cause I too discovered my unit overheating (hard drive temp 148 degrees F), since the fans in the back fail to function. While I have yet to hear from my purchasing dealer or Directv about the recall, I am confidant Directv will respond quickly since this DVR is targeted to the high end custom customer. I can wait a week or so for Directv to make this right.


----------



## suptrad (Sep 20, 2007)

I had the same problem with overheating and shutdowns. I called DirecTV and spent two hours on the phone with them. I have the protection plan and have been a DirecTV customer since 1994, currently with seven receivers. They told me to talk with the store that I bought it from for an exchange or repair, as they don't directly deal with pro units. I asked for a supervisor, who more rudely told me the same thing, but also that if I wanted them to handle it, they would replace my 13 day old HR21p with a non-pro HR20 or HR21... 

I got an exchange from the dealer, but was shocked at DirecTV's indifference, their refusal to take responsibility for a unit they produced, and their willingness to just blow me off.


----------



## lvnvsatguy (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes...pictures would be nice.:grin:


----------



## lvnvsatguy (Apr 8, 2008)

Any word on 3lnb slimline?(99/101/103)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

suptrad said:


> I had the same problem with overheating and shutdowns. I called DirecTV and spent two hours on the phone with them. I have the protection plan and have been a DirecTV customer since 1994, currently with seven receivers. They told me to talk with the store that I bought it from for an exchange or repair, as they don't directly deal with pro units. I asked for a supervisor, who more rudely told me the same thing, but also that if I wanted them to handle it, they would replace my 13 day old HR21p with a non-pro HR20 or HR21...
> 
> I got an exchange from the dealer, but was shocked at DirecTV's indifference, their refusal to take responsibility for a unit they produced, and their willingness to just blow me off.


Whoa, this makes no sense at all...I am planning on purchasing one of these too and would loose it if they told me what they told you, wow! Now I need to seriously consider if this is actually worth a CSR headache if there is a problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lvnvsatguy said:


> Yes...pictures would be nice.:grin:


There's a whole thread on it....with photos....the link is in the FIRST POST of this thread.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

suptrad said:


> I got an exchange from the dealer, but was shocked at DirecTV's indifference, their refusal to take responsibility for a unit they produced, and their willingness to just blow me off.


Remember that DIRECTV doesn't build the hardware. They come up with a specification and someone else designs and builds it.

As long as their name is on it, they are responsible for dealing with the customer and your treatment was shameful.


----------



## suptrad (Sep 20, 2007)

Any update on the recall? I have heard nothing from DirecTV about it at this point.


----------



## jimgrund (Mar 28, 2008)

suptrad said:


> Any update on the recall? I have heard nothing from DirecTV about it at this point.


I've been in contact with DTV weekly since my unit died last month. I've spoken with at least half a dozen people there and they all claim they've heard nothing and there's nothing in their systems about problems with the units.
And they have no explanation as to why I haven't received a replacement unit.

Seems a little weird that their support staff has no information...


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a HR21 Pro and have had no problems. I bought the HR21 Pro from Solid Signal. Discussions with them indicate there is no "recall" from DirecTv for the HR21 Pro although they admit there is an issue with a small number of them.
What are the facts?
Jim


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

I have 2 HR21 Pro's and have a lot of programs recorded on them...some PPV prior to the 15 April change: so I don't want my units swapped out

Both units run OK: no issues

I wonder if it is just the power supply why change the whole unit....?


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

Robert (DTV Tivo Dealer, Value Electronics) had said that all of their customers would be contacted by 4/14 with information regarding replacement units. I still have not been contacted and Robert has not replied to my message asking why (which was sent about a week ago). I've been holding off recording much on mine until the recall is taken care of as I don't want to end up losing a bunch of recordings. The silence from Value Electronics isn't leaving me with the confidence in dealing with them that I had before I made this purchase - feedback on them had been so positive from so many people that I bought from them without thinking twice about it.

Mark - Regarding your comment about replacing the entire unit, I'm sure you realize this, but it's probably more economical for them to recall all the units, replace the power supplies and sell them off as refurbs than to repair them and ship them back to each owner. By taking them all back, the repairs can be done more assembly line like without a need to keep track of who each one should go back to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Robert is a good guy to deal with... why he isn't responding... don't know, and that is odd for him.

I have yet to be able to confirm a "recall" with DirecTV... 
So continue to use the unit as you would... as if there is a recall.. .then you are going to lose the recordings anyway... why not use it, until we know for sure?

My HR21Pro is still chugging away..


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Robert is a good guy to deal with... why he isn't responding... don't know, and that is odd for him.
> 
> I have yet to be able to confirm a "recall" with DirecTV...
> So continue to use the unit as you would... as if there is a recall.. .then you are going to lose the recordings anyway... why not use it, until we know for sure?
> ...


The recall info seems curious - I thought Robert had confirmed it so given how reliable his information seems to be (not just here, but in the Pioneer Kuro threads at AVS, for example) it's weird that DTV isn't talking.

Part of why I've been holding off giving it heavy use is that my 2 existing HR10-250's can handle the majority of what I care about recording anyway. I got the new DVR primarily for NESN so I could finally watch the Bruins in HD (and they paid us back with a good 7 game series against Montreal which few expected). Obviously there's other new HD content that's worth watching, but I have been holding off on that a bit figuring I'll be swapping the box out any day now.


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

greynolds said:


> Robert (DTV Tivo Dealer, Value Electronics) had said that all of their customers would be contacted by 4/14 with information regarding replacement units. I still have not been contacted and Robert has not replied to my message asking why (which was sent about a week ago). I've been holding off recording much on mine until the recall is taken care of as I don't want to end up losing a bunch of recordings. The silence from Value Electronics isn't leaving me with the confidence in dealing with them that I had before I made this purchase - feedback on them had been so positive from so many people that I bought from them without thinking twice about it.
> 
> Mark - Regarding your comment about replacing the entire unit, I'm sure you realize this, but it's probably more economical for them to recall all the units, replace the power supplies and sell them off as refurbs than to repair them and ship them back to each owner. By taking them all back, the repairs can be done more assembly line like without a need to keep track of who each one should go back to.


I spoke to Robert and he says the recall is still on: just a matter of waiting for new units

my comment about the PS was intended to see if anyone thought we could open the units and just swap them out so I don't lose what I recorded


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

markrubin said:


> I spoke to Robert and he says the recall is still on: just a matter of waiting for new units


Well, that's good.



> my comment about the PS was intended to see if anyone thought we could open the units and just swap them out so I don't lose what I recorded


I suspect this could be done, but not without voiding the warranty on both boxes. At least with the Tivo boxes, the power supply has always been a separate boad that can be swapped. I don't recall seeing any pictures of the innards of these new boxes though. If you have stuff on there from HDNet, just tell your crew to rebroadcast it when you're ready with the new box .


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

greynolds said:


> Well, that's good.
> 
> I suspect this could be done, but not without voiding the warranty on both boxes. At least with the Tivo boxes, the power supply has always been a separate boad that can be swapped. I don't recall seeing any pictures of the innards of these new boxes though. If you have stuff on there from HDNet, just tell your crew to rebroadcast it when you're ready with the new box .


What, you missed my First Look thread? Lots of pix  (Yanking the chain.)

The power supply would be fairly easy to replace but is very likely not considered a field replaceable unit.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> What, you missed my First Look thread? Lots of pix  (Yanking the chain.)


I did see that thread - I guess that shows how good my memory is lately .


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

greynolds said:


> I did see that thread - I guess that shows how good my memory is lately .


Too bad that isn't a field replaceable unit either. I've wanted to upgrade mine...


----------



## jimgrund (Mar 28, 2008)

DTV finally came through and delivered a replacement for me. They did indeed ship a Pro unit.
The new unit has a manufacture date of 3/13/08 (failed unit has a date of 2/6)

Beyond plugging it in to confirm the fans work, I haven't yet had a chance to hook everything up and confirm anything else, but so far (based upon the behavior of the lights) it at least doesn't appear to lock up from being plugged in.
Hopefully I'll know for sure later today.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

Add my HR21Pro to the list of failed units. This evening I returned from a biz trip to find the red flashing record light and rebooting. I let it cool for awhile and it successfully rebooted. I checked the internal temperature and it was over 120F in a few minutes. I bought mine from Solid Signal and it has a manufacture date of 2/6/2008. I will be in touch with Solid Signal.
I wonder if I can get any help from DirecTv to get a replacement quicker?
Jim


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

Update on my failed HR21Pro.
I discussed with Solid Signal. They acknowledged the issue with the HR21Pro and would ship one immediately if they had one in stock. They don't and it will be about two weeks before they get them in stock. Meanwhile I will hang on to mine
until we can swap them out. Solid Signal handled this very professionally.
I wish I could get one sooner but that's one of the issues not dealing with the prime.
Jim


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

You might try a chill pad forcing cool air in the bottom and/or something to pull air from the unit thru the rear fan vents until the replacement arrives. That might buy you enough time for now.

(Alas, it might be a noisier solution than you'd prefer.)

Good luck and thanks for the update!
Tom


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

Tom,
That's my thought exactly. I'm going to lash up a couple of 12 vdc fans and pull air from the HR21Pro. I'll monitor the temp closely. I have some small box fans that run really quiet.
Do you know exactly what temp is being monitored in the unit? Internal Hard drive temp? Looking at your internal pictures shows the fans are either blowing or (most likely) drawing air over the power supply. 
Jim


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ka7gzr said:


> Tom,
> That's my thought exactly. I'm going to lash up a couple of 12 vdc fans and pull air from the HR21Pro. I'll monitor the temp closely. I have some small box fans that run really quiet.
> Do you know exactly what temp is being monitored in the unit? Internal Hard drive temp?
> Jim


I am not sure, alas. Other units seemed to be using disk drive temp, but I don't know if that was ever confirmed. Fortunately, a chill pad below, pushing up, should provide plenty of cool for the disk.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I am not sure, alas. Other units seemed to be using disk drive temp, but I don't know if that was ever confirmed. Fortunately, a chill pad below, pushing up, should provide plenty of cool for the disk.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I don't remember seeing any cooling holes on the bottom of the unit. I will check when I get home tonight. I studied your review carefully but didn't see any evidence of cooling holes on the bottom.
Jim


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ka7gzr said:


> I don't remember seeing any cooling holes on the bottom of the unit. I will check when I get home tonight. I studied your review carefully but didn't see any evidence of cooling holes on the bottom.
> Jim


Down front and center, right under the disk drive there is a fan and holes specifically for the disk drive.

Tho your solution might be plenty. I'm curious how well that works in the interim.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## suptrad (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there still going to be a recall of all the early units?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

suptrad said:


> Is there still going to be a recall of all the early units?


There is a short list of units being recalled. My understanding is that the few remaining owners (who've activated their units) of a recalled unit will be contacted soon; within a week. I'm not sure if by their vendor or by DIRECTV (and that might vary depending upon vendor anyway.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ELMEL (Nov 26, 2007)

My vendor doesn't know. How can us end users find out?


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> There is a short list of units being recalled. My understanding is that the few remaining owners (who've activated their units) of a recalled unit will be contacted soon; within a week. I'm not sure if by their vendor or by DIRECTV (and that might vary depending upon vendor anyway.)


So does this presumably mean that they were able to identify which units received the bad parts in their power supplies? If we don't hear anything are we to assume we're ok or that they forgot about us ?


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Down front and center, right under the disk drive there is a fan and holes specifically for the disk drive.
> 
> Tho your solution might be plenty. I'm curious how well that works in the interim.
> 
> ...


Tom,
OK I was wondering where the third fan was that you referenced. I will experiment tonight and post my results.
Jim


----------



## bbieber (Sep 19, 2007)

I placed two 12vdc fans below the hard drive. They blow air up and through the vent holes. It seems to keep the device running. However it has gone down a few times on a hot day.


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

I ended up with three fans, two at the back and one underneath. The temperature stablized at about 115 F when recording. It's hard to push/pull the air through the very small fan openings. I have some more ideas how to more tightly couple the fans to the openings.
My wife asked me this evening what I was doing to the new DVR. I was too embarrassed to answer her...
Jim


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent. 115° should be fine for now.

You can always tell her you're making sure it records her favorite programming... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

I have two HR20s and a HR21Pro. The HR20's appear as selections when using the DVR scheduler but the HR21Pro does not. The HR21Pro does appear as a recognized receiver on my account.
Anybody else experienced this?
Jim


----------



## suptrad (Sep 20, 2007)

ka7gzr said:


> I have two HR20s and a HR21Pro. The HR20's appear as selections when using the DVR scheduler but the HR21Pro does not. The HR21Pro does appear as a recognized receiver on my account.
> Anybody else experienced this?
> Jim


Same thing with me...two HR20's that show up and one HR21P that does not.


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

I received my AM-21 (OTA Receiver) today and it was a quick and easy interface to the HR21Pro.
Jim


----------



## jimgrund (Mar 28, 2008)

suptrad said:


> Same thing with me...two HR20's that show up and one HR21P that does not.


Same here. I've gone back and forth with DTV support about this almost from day one of having the HR21P. When they had me intentionally misconfigured as a regular HR21, the Pro seemed to work fine in the DVR scheduler. But that didn't last long as someone corrected my account information on me and it stopped working again


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

the hr21 pro is available again thru my distributor. if anybody wants one pm and hopefully we can get a few people together to get some, and get a discount!!!


----------



## rickeame (Sep 5, 2006)

So I have what I hope is not a moronic question, so bear with me if it is -- with the HR21 Pro, will it work with regular HDMI? I have an integra receiver that routes to my RS1 and I hope this unit will just plug into the system and "just work."

Thanks!


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

rickeame said:


> So I have what I hope is not a moronic question, so bear with me if it is -- with the HR21 Pro, will it work with regular HDMI? I have an integra receiver that routes to my RS1 and I hope this unit will just plug into the system and "just work."


Yes, it will work with regular HDMI with the normal caveat that HDMI isn't 100% plug and play - some devices just don't play nicely with one another.


----------



## rickeame (Sep 5, 2006)

greynolds said:


> Yes, it will work with regular HDMI with the normal caveat that HDMI isn't 100% plug and play - some devices just don't play nicely with one another.


Awesome -- thanks. And other than being a cooler box, what benefit does this box offer over say just taking an HR21-700 and putting a bigger drive in it?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rickeame said:


> Awesome -- thanks. And other than being a cooler box, what benefit does this box offer over say just taking an HR21-700 and putting a bigger drive in it?


It is owned, it has a larger hard drive, wing mounts for easier rack mounting, and a fiber optic extender for HDMI built in. (Which is way cool).

It also has several options for connecting to remote control systems.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jveloza2 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> It is owned, it has a larger hard drive, wing mounts for easier rack mounting, and a fiber optic extender for HDMI built in. (Which is way cool).
> 
> It also has several options for connecting to remote control systems.
> 
> ...


I have an HR21P and it works great. The only problem i have with it is using the DVR scheduler on line. DTV system does not reconize it as a DVR yet so it just shows up on my equipment tab on line as "unknown HR21P-200". I have talked to DTV on this and they said it takes 3-6 months for them to put new recievers into their system after they are released. this does not make sense to me since it uses the same firmware as the 21-200.


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

My equipment tabs says: HD-DVR - HR21P-200.
Like yours, mine is not recognized by the scheduler.


----------



## suptrad (Sep 20, 2007)

So, I am still confused. Are the intial release HR21P units being recalled or not? At this point mine has not been...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i know that they recalled everything that was on the shelf. i am assuming if anyone has a problem with a hr21pro...... they wont give you any problems replacing it.


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

Got my first replacement HR21 Pro from Value Electronics today (I have 2)

*There is a yellow dot on the rear panel between the two fans: presumably this means it has the fix?*

Unit looks new although the box it came in looked beat up: I don't see any stickers indicating refurbished

There is the usual return shipping label inside to return to [edited] VE

I am really skeptical about changing my units out because of recorded stuff: some purchased before 24 hour policy change: both run at 104F and I never had a problem: although the fans on one unit seem to run very slow/off at times while the other has both fans running: they are both rack mounted together


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

markrubin said:


> Got my first replacement HR21 Pro from Value Electronics today (I have 2)


Glad to hear that someone got a definitive response from Value Electronics on the recall situation. Robert STILL has not replied to me regarding the status on mine. I know he's a busy guy, but the rest of us are too...


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

markrubin said:


> Got my first replacement HR21 Pro from Value Electronics today (I have 2)
> 
> *There is a yellow dot on the rear panel between the two fans: presumably this means it has the fix?*
> 
> ...


I would return it. Mine worked great to the last minute. Temps were always around 105 F. Then all three fans stopped- the two in the rear and the one directly underneath the HD. It takes about a half hour for it to shut down after fan power is removed. The fans are controlled with a temperatue device and will cycle on and off. I don't know if the fan speed is also controlled.
Jim


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

markrubin said:


> Got my first replacement HR21 Pro from Value Electronics today (I have 2)
> 
> *There is a yellow dot on the rear panel between the two fans: presumably this means it has the fix?*
> 
> \


i think that yellow dot does mean that it is a new [good] unit 
i took 2 hr21 pro's apart today to put 1tb drives in them and they both had the yellow dot[btw, they are brand new and just came in to me]


----------



## z500zag (Jan 17, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> It is owned, it has a larger hard drive, wing mounts for easier rack mounting, and a fiber optic extender for HDMI built in. (Which is way cool).
> 
> It also has several options for connecting to remote control systems.


Am I missing something... I'm surprised at all the hype. Unless you plan on strongly integrating into a home theater (rack mount, centralized controller), or you absolutely must use a long run (via expensive fiber), then this box gives you nothing new??

And given that you can extend the disk space already, you can rack mount even w/o a specific capbility, and you can throw an external fiber to HDMI controller on... This box is a big nothing for 95% of users...

I'm not thread crapping, but I was excited to see the title... Then I saw the price and was expecting some great feature improvements, like dual-buffer, integrated Internet browser, really advanced querying... or at least *something*

To each their own, I just don't see much to love.


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

z500zag

there are lots of integrators that prefer to install the Pro unit: 

having a rear IR port and rack mount capability is a big plus for many (I hate having to stick IR emitters on the front panel)

as you say...to each his own


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

z500zag said:


> Am I missing something... I'm surprised at all the hype. Unless you plan on strongly integrating into a home theater (rack mount, centralized controller), or you absolutely must use a long run (via expensive fiber), then this box gives you nothing new??
> 
> To each their own, I just don't see much to love.


Having the separate RS-232 port instead of having to use a USB to RS-232 adapter is a big deal if you need RS-232 control (integration with AMX or Crestron, for example) and also want to use an AM21 to get your local OTA HD channels.

I've asked in other threads whether a USB hub can be used with the regular HR21 so that both a USB to RS-232 adapter AND the AM21 can be plugged in and have yet to see a reply. I'll probably pick up a USB hub and give it a shot, but it will definitely be a more clunky solution even if it works.

Same thing with the rear IR input, as Mark mentioned.

The Pro model certainly isn't for everyone and definitely costs a lot more than the regular HR21, but in certain situations the extra features make all the difference.


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

dave29 said:


> i think that yellow dot does mean that it is a new [good] unit
> i took 2 hr21 pro's apart today to put 1tb drives in them and they both had the yellow dot[btw, they are brand new and just came in to me]


So am I getting one with a 1TB drive in it?


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Also, the unit has a " high end " metallic look, not brushed plastic like the other HR21's. If you have an equipment rack with higher end components, you would want the DVR to blend in, not stick out. This in addition to some of the integrator features mentioned by markrubin.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

z500zag said:


> Am I missing something... I'm surprised at all the hype. Unless you plan on strongly integrating into a home theater (rack mount, centralized controller), or you absolutely must use a long run (via expensive fiber), then this box gives you nothing new??
> 
> And given that you can extend the disk space already, you can rack mount even w/o a specific capbility, and you can throw an external fiber to HDMI controller on... This box is a big nothing for 95% of users...
> 
> ...


If you rack mount and/or have long runs, then this is a great box; especially if running coax cables is cost prohibitive but hiding an invisible fibre is not. So you're right, this is a niche box not a mass market box.

For most homes, this is not the box. Leasing the basic HR2x family boxes is much more up their alley.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

greynolds said:


> So am I getting one with a 1TB drive in it?


nope, yours is just a measly 500gb:lol:


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

my second original PRO went bad ( high temp readings and kept resetting itself): Robert sent a replacement right out

I notice the new (yellow dot) unit has tamper screws holding the bottom feet which usually need to be removed for rack mount...oh well


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

markrubin said:


> my second original PRO went bad ( high temp readings and kept resetting itself): Robert sent a replacement right out
> 
> I notice the new (yellow dot) unit has tamper screws holding the bottom feet which usually need to be removed for rack mount...oh well


 I spoke with Robert roughly 2 weeks ago about getting my original Pro unit replaced. He told me he would take care of it, but nothing yet. Time to give him another call, I guess.

Meanwhile, the one I purchased from Dave (complete with yellow dot) has been working great.

BTW, both of my Pro units lock up sooner than later if I attempt to use RS-232 from my Crestron controller to control them. Other people using AMX and Crestron to control these units are reporting the same problem and word is that DirecTV is aware of the problem and working on a fix. Until a fix is available, I've switched my 2 Pro units over to IR control through the rear panel input and they haven't yet locked up since switching.


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

I am using the rear IR port as well: I have seen lots of reports of RS232 issues

I found the OPPO 983H DVD player has the same IR port wiring with the 5V on the tip: OPPO has a neat cable they send for free that has the correct wiring: one end 3 pin to unit: other end 2 pin to IR block: I got them to send me extras for my PRO units


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

markrubin said:


> I found the OPPO 983H DVD player has the same IR port wiring with the 5V on the tip: OPPO has a neat cable they send for free that has the correct wiring: one end 3 pin to unit: other end 2 pin to IR block: I got them to send me extras for my PRO units


I "made" my own by purchasing a couple of 25' 1/8 stereo headphone extension cables at Radio Shack. I chopped of the female end, stripped the cable and then connected the appropriate wires to the Crestron IR inputs. These worked out well as I need around 15' to get from the Pro's to my Crestron controller. How long are those Oppo cables?

I've been considering buying one of those Oppo players given all the rave reviews they've been getting (it would presumably replace my Mark Levinson No. 37 and add SACD and DVD Audio playback capability). There are a couple of things holding me back though - my Lexicon MC-12 pre-pro is out of coax and toslink digital inputs (too much other stuff in my system) and only has 1 set of 5.1 analog inputs which are already in use by my HTPC for Bluray. If I can find a quality coax digital switch, preferably single rack height, with RS-232 control (or a rear panel IR input), I can solve one problem and I may be able to solve the single 5.1 analog input problem with some creative use of the stereo analog inputs on my Inline 12x4 RGBHV + analog audio matrix switcher (got this dirt cheap on eBay a few years ago).


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

greynolds said:


> I "made" my own by purchasing a couple of 25' 1/8 stereo headphone extension cables at Radio Shack. I chopped of the female end, stripped the cable and then connected the appropriate wires to the Crestron IR inputs. These worked out well as I need around 15' to get from the Pro's to my Crestron controller. How long are those Oppo cables?
> 
> I've been considering buying one of those Oppo players given all the rave reviews they've been getting (it would presumably replace my Mark Levinson No. 37 and add SACD and DVD Audio playback capability). There are a couple of things holding me back though - my Lexicon MC-12 pre-pro is out of coax and toslink digital inputs (too much other stuff in my system) and only has 1 set of 5.1 analog inputs which are already in use by my HTPC for Bluray. If I can find a quality coax digital switch, preferably single rack height, with RS-232 control (or a rear panel IR input), I can solve one problem and I may be able to solve the single 5.1 analog input problem with some creative use of the stereo analog inputs on my Inline 12x4 RGBHV + analog audio matrix switcher (got this dirt cheap on eBay a few years ago).


Oppo cable is about 5 feet if I recall: you can use an extension cable as needed

Oppo 983 is nice: has a bug where some SACD discs are played back in 2 ch stereo over HDMI: so using 5.1 analog is best: I use a Zektor switch for that and it works great (just got a Denon AVP1 as replacement for MC-12)

The Zektor is rack mountable 1RU using rack ears: I got a Middle Atlantic RSH4A to mount the OPPO (2RU)


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

greynolds said:


> I spoke with Robert roughly 2 weeks ago about getting my original Pro unit replaced. He told me he would take care of it, but nothing yet. Time to give him another call, I guess.


I finally got the replacement for my original Pro unit today. My original Pro unit had become a doorstop for the last week or so - it was constantly rebooting. I had to call Value Electronics a few more times to finally get this resolved. I feel that I was polite each time, but the last time I called I think I got the message across that I didn't want to have to call again. Despite all the very positive things people have to say about Value Electronics, I'll be thinking twice before making another purchase from them as I don't feel that this situation was handled very well.



> BTW, both of my Pro units lock up sooner than later if I attempt to use RS-232 from my Crestron controller to control them. Other people using AMX and Crestron to control these units are reporting the same problem and word is that DirecTV is aware of the problem and working on a fix. Until a fix is available, I've switched my 2 Pro units over to IR control through the rear panel input and they haven't yet locked up since switching.


After switching the 2 Pro units over to IR control through the rear input, I've had zero control related lockups of my Pro units (the defective unit continued to lockup and reboot, but for reasons related to the recall). My HR21 (non Pro) has been working fine with a USB to RS-232 cable for control along with a Belkin USB hub so I can also use an AM21 with the box.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm going to ask my second stupid question of the day, but I seem to be missing something. I started reading this thread, but I can't figure it out? Posters are thanking Tom for his Review, but I can't find his Review  In short where do I go to find out what an HD DVR Pro is? I tried D*'s website and that was a mess


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Dolly said:


> I'm going to ask my second stupid question of the day, but I seem to be missing something. I started reading this thread, but I can't figure it out? Posters are thanking Tom for his Review, but I can't find his Review  In short where do I go to find out what an HD DVR Pro is? I tried D*'s website and that was a mess


This thread is just the discussion of the unit... The review is linked in the first post or can be found here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120792


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> This thread is just the discussion of the unit... The review is linked in the first post or can be found here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120792


Thanks  And Tom did indeed do a great job on the review :sunsmile:


----------



## ka7gzr (Aug 26, 2007)

I noticed today the DVR scheduler now recognizes my HR21P. I would also like to mention I got my first over-heating unit replaced seamlessly by Solid Signal.
Jim


----------



## GregM5 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> If you rack mount and/or have long runs, then this is a great box; especially if running coax cables is cost prohibitive but hiding an invisible fibre is not. So you're right, this is a niche box not a mass market box.
> 
> For most homes, this is not the box. Leasing the basic HR2x family boxes is much more up their alley.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I'm a new HR21P owner, I sent you a PM with a couple questions...


----------



## cal87 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just purchased an HR21Pro from Solid Signal through e*bay. Could not resist the live search cashback and extra 10% coupon. Also picked up a 1.5TB drive. The HR21Pro was shipped Monday. Today I get a message from e*bay that the item was removed and I no longer had to pay/proceed with the purchase. Any idea why they would do that?

And since this thread has been pretty dead for a while, any lingering issues with the HR21Pro?


----------



## ELMEL (Nov 26, 2007)

My HR21Pro has been great. No problems at all. Knocking on wood.


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

The only issue I'm aware of specific to the Pro is that a lot of us have had trouble with lockups requiring a red button reset when using the RS-232 port on the back to control them. There have been rumors that the October software release (which I suspect is the 290 release that got rolled out with much fanfare on Tuesday) should fix that problem.


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

forgive me if not the right place:

I bought the OWLink Digital Light Link FO2800 fiber optic receiver hoping to use standard fiber optic cable/ connectors

The OWLink uses a special DLI fiber optic connector: does anyone have a source for connectors and tools for this? I know I can buy OWLink cable assemblies but I much prefer to use standard fiber cable

Thanks in advance for any links


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark,

The last I heard, OWLink was working on finding/making a simplified kit to put connectors on existing/standard fibre runs. I have a bunch of fibre in my house from a closeout structured cable deal, so I understand the need. 

I'll ping them to see what the latest might be.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

markrubin said:


> I know I can buy OWLink cable assemblies but I much prefer to use standard fiber cable


Alas, DLI is a OWLink proprietary setup. My guess is that since the fiber itself is of proprietary construction, you'll have to wait for an adapter from OWLink as Tibber suggests. All you need to figure out is what kind of fiber is required (diameter, mode).


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought a 150' spool of the proprietary cable and hooked it up: works nicely

the cable is so tiny that it looks pretty easy to run along the baseboard so I am good to go


----------



## bcltoys (Feb 11, 2009)

So are they worth the money?


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

bcltoys said:


> So are they worth the money?


If you need or want the features the HR21 Pro adds over the standard HR21, then yes. But only you can decide that.


----------



## bcltoys (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay so once the hard drive is full do delete content just like a puter. As you can tell im new to the dvr thing and like the idea of i own the thing.Thanks


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

bcltoys said:


> Okay so once the hard drive is full do delete content just like a puter. As you can tell im new to the dvr thing and like the idea of i own the thing.Thanks


If you are only interested in owning it, I would say the HR21 Pro is a really bad investment. You'll be paying ~$600 up front instead of ~$199 to lease a HR21. Assuming you keep it for at least a few years you'll never recover the extra $400 when you eventually decide to sell it on the used market. The reason to buy it is if you want to rack mount it, want to use the RS-232 port, want a hard wired IR input, and/or need the optical HDMI output. If you have no need for any of those features, I'd strongly recommend going with the HR21. This coming from someone who owns 3 HR21 Pros and 1 HR21.

As to deleting content, there are a few ways to do this. You can configure recordings to delete when space is needed so the oldest one will delete once the DVR is full and it's time to record another show. You can configure recordings so they won't delete until you delete them so when the DVR is full it won't be able to record anything new until you delete something. You can configure shows to delete after some number of days. You can also configure a mix of the various options (you can choose these options per recording). This type of question is really better served in elsewhere in this forum as it really isn't specific to the HR21 Pro and you'll get answers from a broader audience. Download and read the manuals, search the forum if you have questions, and post questions if you don't see the answers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

greynolds said:


> If you have no need for any of those features, I'd strongly recommend going with the HR21.


If you have no need of those features, you can get the same storage capacity by going with an HR23 without having to spend an arm and a leg that you WILL NOT recover.

The real secret in the lease .vs. buy argument is that either way, your monthly charges are the same and either way if one fails, you will lose everything you had recorded. Owning probably doesn't add hearts to your account.


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> If you have no need of those features, you can get the same storage capacity by going with an HR23 without having to spend an arm and a leg that you WILL NOT recover.


When I said HR21, I meant to go with the leased receiver - I keep forgetting that the HR21 has been replaced with a "new" version (just a larger hard drive, right?).


----------



## bcltoys (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you for all the answer's.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

greynolds said:


> When I said HR21, I meant to go with the leased receiver - I keep forgetting that the HR21 has been replaced with a "new" version (just a larger hard drive, right?).


Actually, the HR23 also includes tuners that don't require BBCs and likely some design efficiencies that provide cooler operation and reduced power consumption.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a question for those of you that have the HR21PRO. I am considering buying one of these from valueelectronics.com as they have them for $249. 
My question is, would you recommend one of these over the HR23 that valueelectronics has for $199 (I realize that the HR23 is a lease, but I plan to be with DirecTV anyway). 
In short, would you HR21P owners recommend them over the HR23?

Thanks


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

bobvick1983 said:


> I have a question for those of you that have the HR21PRO. I am considering buying one of these from valueelectronics.com as they have them for $249.
> My question is, would you recommend one of these over the HR23 that valueelectronics has for $199 (I realize that the HR23 is a lease, but I plan to be with DirecTV anyway).
> In short, would you HR21P owners recommend them over the HR23?


If you want the features that only the HR21 Pro has - rack mount ears, rear panel RS-232 port, rear panel IR input, optical HDMI, etc. then yes. Otherwise, get the HR23.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

All depends. For $50 you own (I think). 

As greynolds suggests, if you use the Fibre DLI extension, definitely get the Pro. 

Otherwise, there really is no major difference.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies. I have decided to try the HR21Pro since valueelectronics has them at such a good deal, especially considering that they were $600 a year ago. 
I like the matte black face plate, it will match good with my other components that have a brushed aluminum matte black look, and not the shiny piano black that the other HR21, 22, and 23 have.


----------



## kjgarrison (Oct 29, 2007)

I read the review and note that it is over a year old. I am wondering if the fiberoptic feature is working as hoped for. I've looked at the owlink site and they seem to be struggling. How is their support?


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2006)

kjgarrison said:


> I read the review and note that it is over a year old. I am wondering if the fiberoptic feature is working as hoped for. I've looked at the owlink site and they seem to be struggling. How is their support?


How are you coming to the conclusion that they're struggling? I don't see any obvious signs looking at their site. I haven't heard of too many people using this feature, which is probably why you haven't seen much feedback one way or the other. It's a nice feature if you need it, but most people have their DVR relatively close to their display, HDMI switcher, or surround sound processor - even those with higher end installs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Just because they haven't issued a press release since the HR21P and one of the five listed retail outlets has bit the big one and another doesn't carry the product anymore doesn't mean that they've fallen on hard times.

Maybe they're just pining.

They have a relatively new listing for a Software Engineer on Monster.com.


----------



## kjgarrison (Oct 29, 2007)

greynolds said:


> How are you coming to the conclusion that they're struggling? I don't see any obvious signs looking at their site. I haven't heard of too many people using this feature, which is probably why you haven't seen much feedback one way or the other. It's a nice feature if you need it, but most people have their DVR relatively close to their display, HDMI switcher, or surround sound processor - even those with higher end installs.





harsh said:


> Just because they haven't issued a press release since the HR21P and one of the five listed retail outlets has bit the big one and another doesn't carry the product anymore doesn't mean that they've fallen on hard times.
> 
> Maybe they're just pining.
> 
> They have a relatively new listing for a Software Engineer on Monster.com.


I had looked at their site awhile ago and as I recall there were things promised that had been delayed. The forums were very quiet, and somewhere (I don't remember where) I read that they were restructuring in some way. It's all kind of vague, and I by no means am saying I know something. I am very attracted to the idea of a fiber that can just be run out in the open like that. This was the first product I found that is designed to work with their product and thought it was a good opportunity to see how their customers view them. Doesn't look like they have many customers here.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone else has gotten one of these from DTV as a replacement for a broken HR2x? My HR20-700 started failing on me this week and after dealing with Customer Service for a week trying to get it working they finally sent me to a case manager to get me a replacement and yesterday I got the return box and a second box which was a brand new HR21P-200 HD DVR Pro. 

Are these things just not being sold enough that that are giving them away? Do I own this now?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

That's the first I've heard of getting one as a replacement. I would think, yes, it would be owned.


----------

